# Drawer cutouts



## bobfowkes (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm going to try to make drawer cutouts/pulls like the ones on this mission hall table (pic attached, if it works). Anyone have a reasonable guess how the cutouts were made?

A hole saw?!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

bobfowkes said:


> I'm going to try to make drawer cutouts/pulls like the ones on this mission hall table (pic attached, if it works). Anyone have a reasonable guess how the cutouts were made?
> 
> A hole saw?!



*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

The easiest way is to make your drawer box with the front of the box finished like the false drawer front. Take the false drawer front and drill a hole all the way through with a hole saw, or forstner bit.

Use some type of profile router bit with a bearing and run it around the hole.












 











.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

And if you didn't want to do the false front like cabbie suggested, you could make a template to use a router with a guide bushing to make the round recess then profile the edge with a bearing guided bit.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Make your drawer fronts out of a solid piece of wood. Now, find you a piece of 1/4" plywood or MDF. Cut this the same size as your drawer fronts.

Now, find the dead center and use a hole saw to cut out to your desired hole size.

Get you some two sided tape and stick the hole pattern to your drawer front. 

Get yourself a 1/4" pattern bit, with bearing at the top of the bit (the part of the bit that is closest to the router chuck). Set your bit to where the bearing rides against the 1/4" hole you made. Make your first pass, cleaning out a nice hole. Now, just remove the pattern and make a second pass with your pattern bit. Do not adjust the bit. By removing the 1/4" pattern, you artificially lowered the bit by 1/4". 

Take a look at this site, it might help give you a visual.....minus the inset handles he uses. 

http://www.binkyswoodworking.com/RecessedHandles.php


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

firehawkmph said:


> And if you didn't want to do the false front like cabbie suggested, you could make a template to use a router with a guide bushing to make the round recess then profile the edge with a bearing guided bit.
> Mike Hawkins


 
Dang it Mike...you beat me to the punch and used far less words.....:laughing:


----------



## bobfowkes (Sep 2, 2009)

*Thanks, guys....*

Great ideas. Thanks again.


----------

